# Hot glue.



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Is the Glue from a Glue gun reptile safe and how long would you air it fo,. as soon s the glue hardens ?

Cheers callam


----------



## Mackem (Mar 18, 2010)

its totally non-toxic and gives off no fumes, hence, safe enough to use in schools.


----------

